# Jimbo's butthurt



## rex upshaw (Dec 7, 2014)

I guess he wasn't happy about losing Pruitt.

Florida State’s Jimbo Fisher, along with 24 other coaches, ranked the Seminoles at No. 1. Also somewhat of note, Jimbo Fisher left Georgia (No. 13 in the CFP ranks and Coaches Poll) unranked.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2014)

Hehe!


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 7, 2014)

I thought it was interesting that Les Miles had TCU above OSU...those Michigan ties run deep...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 7, 2014)

Loser


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 7, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Loser



Lol not the last 29 in a row.

Georgia sucks.


----------



## flowingwell (Dec 7, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> Lol not the last 29 in a row.
> 
> Georgia sucks.



Ouch, you got us again.  Well done!


----------



## Horns (Dec 7, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> Lol not the last 29 in a row.
> 
> Georgia sucks.



Let's see if you can make it to 30. Oregon is gonna be tough.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 7, 2014)

Sounds about right.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 8, 2014)

Loser


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 8, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> Georgia sucks.



I agree


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 8, 2014)

Horns said:


> Let's see if you can make it to 30. Oregon is gonna be tough.



Yes they will. Defense will have to step their game up.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> Lol not the last 29 in a row.
> 
> Georgia sucks.



You shouldn't be that defensive after 29 wins in a row. Keep your head my friend and Happy Holidays!


----------



## alphachief (Dec 8, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I guess he wasn't happy about losing Pruitt.
> 
> Florida State’s Jimbo Fisher, along with 24 other coaches, ranked the Seminoles at No. 1. Also somewhat of note, Jimbo Fisher left Georgia (No. 13 in the CFP ranks and Coaches Poll) unranked.



You can only have soooo many 3 loss teams in the top 25...


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 8, 2014)

alphachief said:


> You can only have soooo many 3 loss teams in the top 25...



or posers with weak schedules at 3 in the final four.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 8, 2014)

alphachief said:


> You can only have soooo many 3 loss teams in the top 25...



Yet he had Clemson at 12.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 8, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> or posers with weak schedules at 3 in the final four.



Didn't we just beat, in back to back weeks, 2 of your 3 losses?

I guess it could be worse.  We could have played a weak schedule and still lost three games.


----------



## alphachief (Dec 8, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> or posers with weak schedules at 3 in the final four.



Yep, those 29 straight wins and that 2014 NC trophy are just a dream.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 8, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Yet he had Clemson at 12.



Lol. He's an idiot


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 8, 2014)

It's all a big farce. The Baylor coach ranked Bama #4.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 8, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Lol. He's an idiot



or maybe...


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 8, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Didn't we just beat, in back to back weeks, 2 of your 3 losses?
> 
> I guess it could be worse.  We could have played a weak schedule and still lost three games.



uh, no. read signature line einstein.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 9, 2014)

Clemson 12.....lol dudes an idiot


----------



## chocolate dog (Dec 9, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> .....lol dudes an idiot



Right. An idiot.  He is a head coach of a championship winning football team with 29 wins in a row, raking in a few million a year.



Who is the loser idiot now?  Look in the mirror


----------



## GASeminole (Dec 9, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I guess he wasn't happy about seeing medicority when looking at UGA.
> 
> Florida State’s Jimbo Fisher, along with 24 other coaches, ranked the Seminoles at No. 1. Also somewhat of note, Jimbo Fisher left Georgia unranked.



Smart man, understands football


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 9, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> uh, no. read signature line einstein.



Didn't realize that was you.

Can you keep the same avatar for more than three minutes?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 9, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> Right. An idiot.  He is a head coach of a championship winning football team with 29 wins in a row, raking in a few million a year.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the loser idiot now?  Look in the mirror



Lolollol 

Looks like ole jimbo ain't the only one butthurt 

It'll be ok lil chocolate one


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 9, 2014)

That bitter jimboo did not put UGA in his final top 20 poll..put Marshall, Duke, Northern Ill. U ahead of UGA. What a CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored'.


----------



## chocolate dog (Dec 9, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Lolollol
> 
> Looks like ole jimbo ain't the only one butthurt
> 
> It'll be ok lil chocolate one



Im not butthurt at all.  I could give two squats less if Jimbo doesnt put an undeserving 3 loss Mutt team in the top 25.  Cry me a river. 

Besides, my team has won 29 in a row and are defending National Champs.   The only butthurt people here are you morons that keep whining about FSU winning these games yall said they would lose.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 9, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> Right. An idiot.  He is a head coach of a championship winning football team with 29 wins in a row, raking in a few million a year.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the loser idiot now?  Look in the mirror



Having money doesn't make one any less of a loser.

Are you butthurt too?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 9, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> Im not butthurt at all.  I could give two squats less if Jimbo doesnt put an undeserving 3 loss Mutt team in the top 25.  Cry me a river.
> 
> Besides, my team has won 29 in a row and are defending National Champs.   The only butthurt people here are you morons that keep whining about FSU winning these games yall said they would lose.



Nole fans, remember......


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 9, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> Im not butthurt at all.  I could give two squats less if Jimbo doesnt put an undeserving 3 loss Mutt team in the top 25.  Cry me a river.
> 
> Besides, my team has won 29 in a row and are defending National Champs.   The only butthurt people here are you morons that keep whining about FSU winning these games yall said they would lose.



Nobody is crying, just pointing out that Jimbo (and apparently you) is butthurt.


----------



## chocolate dog (Dec 9, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Having money doesn't make one any less of a loser.
> 
> Are you butthurt too?



Again, I have absolutely nothing to be butt hurt about.  Meanwhile, you whining Mutt fans are very butt hurt and it shows every day on this forum.

maybe next year


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 9, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Having money doesn't make one any less of a loser.
> 
> Are you butthurt too?



Sure doesn't... And when Winston leaves for the NFL and finally gets paid on top of the table instead of under.. He'll still be a LOSER! 

And anyone that disagrees.. Well, would you like him to date your daughter??


----------



## chocolate dog (Dec 9, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sure doesn't... And when Winston leaves for the NFL and finally gets paid on top of the table instead of under.. He'll still be a LOSER!
> 
> And anyone that disagrees.. Well, would you like him to date your daughter??



Last time I checked, this wasnt about loser Winston.   Why even bring him up?   

I dont have a daughter.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 9, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> Last time I checked, this wasnt about loser Winston.   Why even bring him up?
> 
> I dont have a daughter.



I saw the word LOSER and that was the 1st thing that came to mind..


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 9, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I saw the word LOSER and that was the 1st thing that came to mind..



You saw the word loser, and immediately thought of the guy who has never lost?

What do you think when you hear "winner"?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 9, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> You saw the word loser, and immediately thought of the guy who has never lost?
> 
> What do you think when you hear "winner"?



I saw LOSER and thought of Jameis Winston! Nothing to do with what he has done on the field.. It's EVERYTHING he has done off the field and what he will continue to do in the future for being a LOSER! 

Read my comment about him dating your daughter (if you have one) and you'll get it!

Winner..... Hmmm, 1st thing I think of is ME!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 9, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I saw LOSER and thought of Jameis Winston! Nothing to do with what he has done on the field.. It's EVERYTHING he has done off the field and what he will continue to do in the future for being a LOSER!



Let's say he did everything he's been accused of.  At this point he still won.





> Winner..... Hmmm, 1st thing I think of is ME!



Just 'cause you've never met "This Guy".  (pointing to myself)


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 9, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Let's say he did everything he's been accused of.  At this point he still won.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you would welcome him into your home, around your dinner table and would be happy to call him your son in law??? 

Since he's such a winner...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 9, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> So you would welcome him into your home, around your dinner table and would be happy to call him your son in law???
> 
> Since he's such a winner...



I would invite him in and give him a little talk, something like this.....

"Now son, I worked hard for the food on that table. If you grab those crab legs, so help me god.........."


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 9, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> I would invite him in and give him a little talk, something like this.....
> 
> "Now son, I worked hard for the food on that table. If you grab those crab legs, so help me god.........."


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 9, 2014)

Still haven't seen anyone that would be happy to call Jameis "Son-In-Law"... Come one guys.. He's such a winner.. 

He's good enough to lead the Noles and only gets accused of his crimes.. No convictions...  


Yeah.... LOSER!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 9, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


>






Nice avatar BTW!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 9, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Still haven't seen anyone that would be happy to call Jameis "Son-In-Law"... Come one guys.. He's such a winner..
> 
> He's good enough to lead the Noles and only gets accused of his crimes.. No convictions...
> 
> ...



I don't know of ANYONE I'd be happy to call son-in-law.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 9, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Nice avatar BTW!



Looks more like a Miss State fan...


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 9, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Still haven't seen anyone that would be happy to call Jameis "Son-In-Law"... Come one guys.. He's such a winner..
> 
> He's good enough to lead the Noles and only gets accused of his crimes.. No convictions...
> 
> ...



Obama might be willing to call him son in law because when Obama looks at him he thinks to himself, "That could have been me 25 years ago".


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 9, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Still haven't seen anyone that would be happy to call Jameis "Son-In-Law"... Come one guys.. He's such a winner..
> 
> He's good enough to lead the Noles and only gets accused of his crimes.. No convictions...
> 
> ...



I bet there isn't a single player on UGA's roster that wouldn't welcome into your family with open arms, is there?

How about Aaron Murray?  Would you be cool with him dating your daughter?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 9, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Having money doesn't make one any less of a loser.
> 
> Are you butthurt too?



Yes. He is very butthurt.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 9, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Looks more like a Miss State fan...






I was thinking that was an Ole Miss fan.

If he were a State fan he would have his pregnant niece in tow.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 9, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> I would invite him in and give him a little talk, something like this.....
> 
> "Now son, I worked hard for the food on that table. If you grab those crab legs, so help me god.........."


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 9, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> How about Aaron Murray?  Would you be cool with him dating your daughter?



Anyone would be proud to have Aaron Murray as a son in law. He's a good kid! Only better one would probably be Tebow..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 9, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> I was thinking that was an Ole Miss fan.
> 
> If he were a State fan he would have his pregnant niece in tow.






Now that's funny!


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Dec 13, 2014)

I find it quite amusing that two people who have such a low opinion of Jimbo Fischer are so concerned about how he voted about one team. You do realize your own coach is a pretty good friend with Jimbo? 
Does it make you feel better to accuse Seminole fans of being upset? You do know you were the ones complaining right? 
You really believe the garbage spewed by ESPN that FSU's wins are all just smoke and mirrors? If they are such a lousy team then why haven't at least one the other "lousy" teams managed to beat them? Funny how you give credit to SEC teams for beating other SEC teams and that "proves" the mighty struggle you face every week. Then when four ACC teams beat four SEC teams, then all of a sudden those SEC teams aren't that good. So if the SEC east is really not very good then wouldn't Fischer be justified for not voting for UGa, since almost all of their wins were against east teams and FCS teams? Facts really stink don't they? 
I know a coach that had spent some time as a receivers coach at FSU. He and CMR are extremely close. He told me if we really knew most of the players on any of the teams we all root for we probably wouldn't be all that thrilled about almost ANY of them dating our daughter! He said there was of course some exceptions. I think Murray would be one of those exceptions.
I have three daughters. I spent hours researching Winston's alleged "rape." It was NOT a rape! The research is there. So he is guilty of making some immature decisions. He needs to grow up. He doesn't think before he acts too often. That makes him an absolute loser who will have no chance in being successful in life right? Now I had more sense and class when I was 19 then to do the ignorant things Winston has done. But I had good friends who made a lot worse decisions than Winston has. Three fourths of them turned out just fine. You are going to totally write him off as a loser for life over the decisions he's made up to this point?


----------



## flowingwell (Dec 14, 2014)

Hunting Teacher said:


> I find it quite amusing that two people who have such a low opinion of Jimbo Fischer are so concerned about how he voted about one team. You do realize your own coach is a pretty good friend with Jimbo?
> Does it make you feel better to accuse Seminole fans of being upset? You do know you were the ones complaining right?
> You really believe the garbage spewed by ESPN that FSU's wins are all just smoke and mirrors? If they are such a lousy team then why haven't at least one the other "lousy" teams managed to beat them? Funny how you give credit to SEC teams for beating other SEC teams and that "proves" the mighty struggle you face every week. Then when four ACC teams beat four SEC teams, then all of a sudden those SEC teams aren't that good. So if the SEC east is really not very good then wouldn't Fischer be justified for not voting for UGa, since almost all of their wins were against east teams and FCS teams? Facts really stink don't they?
> I know a coach that had spent some time as a receivers coach at FSU. He and CMR are extremely close. He told me if we really knew most of the players on any of the teams we all root for we probably wouldn't be all that thrilled about almost ANY of them dating our daughter! He said there was of course some exceptions. I think Murray would be one of those exceptions.
> I have three daughters. I spent hours researching Winston's alleged "rape." It was NOT a rape! The research is there. So he is guilty of making some immature decisions. He needs to grow up. He doesn't think before he acts too often. That makes him an absolute loser who will have no chance in being successful in life right? Now I had more sense and class when I was 19 then to do the ignorant things Winston has done. But I had good friends who made a lot worse decisions than Winston has. Three fourths of them turned out just fine. You are going to totally write him off as a loser for life over the decisions he's made up to this point?



I will agree with you on some points.  I do feel FSU gets no respect for doing what I think is an unbelievable job of winning when it looks like they are going down.  To me they should be #1 and should be commended for playing ok st, Notre dame, and UF, it's not their fault that those teams faltered, they are legit programs.  FSU may be a second half team but who cares, a win is a win.  

Where I disagree is when it comes to Winston.  I have not seen such a total disregard for rules and integrity in quite awhile.  I tend to agree that he didn't "rape" anyone, but he sure did steal, lie, and make an absolutely disgusting display of himself in a public place. To pretend he is just making mistakes is burying your head in the sand.  The kid has embarrassed himself and FSU.  One of my best friends is an FSU grad and we have talked at length about this, he can't wait for him to be gone.  FSU is accomplishing great things, but Winston has definitely tainted the public perception and will continue to as long as he is enabled.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Dec 15, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> I will agree with you on some points.  I do feel FSU gets no respect for doing what I think is an unbelievable job of winning when it looks like they are going down.  To me they should be #1 and should be commended for playing ok st, Notre dame, and UF, it's not their fault that those teams faltered, they are legit programs.  FSU may be a second half team but who cares, a win is a win.
> 
> Where I disagree is when it comes to Winston.  I have not seen such a total disregard for rules and integrity in quite awhile.  I tend to agree that he didn't "rape" anyone, but he sure did steal, lie, and make an absolutely disgusting display of himself in a public place. To pretend he is just making mistakes is burying your head in the sand.  The kid has embarrassed himself and FSU.  One of my best friends is an FSU grad and we have talked at length about this, he can't wait for him to be gone.  FSU is accomplishing great things, but Winston has definitely tainted the public perception and will continue to as long as he is enabled.




I think I should have made myself a little clearer. I am NOT a Winston fan. When he makes it official about leaving this year I will be shedding no tears I can assure you of that. My point was there are a whole bunch of college football players who make incredibly stupid decisions. They embarrass themselves and the people around them who count on them. I already was disgusted with Winston, but then the screaming obscenities issue finished it off. None the less, I am not going to accuse the kid of being a guaranteed loser for life. Many college football players and college kids in general did incredibly stupid things. made ridiculous choices, and embarrassed their friends and came out OK as adults. As far as feeling entitled, best I can tell that makes him like about 7/8 of the young people between 18-25 in the USA. They ALL seem to think they deserve everything simply because they are breathing. Winston is just too stupid to understand the stage he is on right now and makes such overt public mistakes. The others do the same thing, their stupid decisions are just not as magnified as his. I am generally an optimist so choose to believe that one day Winston and many of his peers are going to grow up and become responsible adults. Otherwise, we have way bigger problems then just the mistakes one foolish, selfish, classless, college  football player has made.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 16, 2014)

J-Mess has been enabled (I started to say the team, but it's deeper and wider than that).

Anyone else would have been treated differently from the "incident" to the Crablegs... 

There in lies the rub... Being young and foolish is a cop out...

Oh and the point, not intending to be argumentative but...

Do you think for a minute that Coach-Saban would tolerate this type of behavior out of a member of the Bama team? 

Go Noles!!! Good luck with the rest of the season, I hope Bama gets to play FSU. 

Roll Tide...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 16, 2014)

Hunting Teacher said:


> That makes him an absolute loser who will have no chance in being successful in life right?



Yep... He's a loser! 

And he might be successful in the National Felon League..

With his speech problem I don't see him doing any broadcasting..


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 16, 2014)

Y'all realize most coached don't even fill out their own poll, right?  It's usually a GA that does that.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 16, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Y'all realize most coached don't even fill out their own poll, right?  It's usually a GA that does that.



So there is someone else un-happy with Pruitt leaving.. I know Richt doesn't fill out his very often if ever.. He's even said that on a few occasions..


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 16, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> So there is someone else un-happy with Pruitt leaving.. I know Richt doesn't fill out his very often if ever.. He's even said that on a few occasions..



No one should be mad _that _Pruitt left.  Lot's were mad at _how_ Pruitt left.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 16, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> No one should be mad _that _Pruitt left.  Lot's were mad at _how_ Pruitt left.



How did he leave??

I know he didn't pull a Petrino and leave a note..


----------



## elfiii (Dec 16, 2014)

Well, based on this thread alone I don't know if Jimbo is butthurt but it's pretty obvious there are some who are.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 16, 2014)

Go Noles!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 16, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Well, based on this thread alone I don't know if Jimbo is butthurt but it's pretty obvious there are some who are.



Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 17, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> How did he leave??
> 
> I know he didn't pull a Petrino and leave a note..



Word is that he didn't even leave a note.  Someone called Jimbo on the golf course because they saw it on ESPN.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 17, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yep... He's a loser!
> 
> And he might be successful in the National Felon League..
> 
> With his speech problem I don't see him doing any broadcasting..



4 years from now when i drive thru Hueytown, Alabama to visit an affirmed aunt who is in a lock down Alzheimers unit nearby, i'll be sure to have Jameis go extra 
heavy  on the wax. I hate buffing cars in cold weather ..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 17, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Word is that he didn't even leave a note.  Someone called Jimbo on the golf course because they saw it on ESPN.



Wow! Didn't know that!

And why was Jimbo on the golf course.. Shouldn't he be recruiting??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 17, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> 4 years from now when i drive thru Hueytown, Alabama to visit an affirmed aunt who is in a lock down Alzheimers unit nearby, i'll be sure to have Jameis go extra
> heavy  on the wax. I hate buffing cars in cold weather ..



Better make sure all of your valuables are hidden..


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 17, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Wow! Didn't know that!
> 
> And why was Jimbo on the golf course.. Shouldn't he be recruiting??



Pruitt was in a hurry to get out of Tally.  Well, in a hurry to get away from a certain coed who was not his fiance'.

I met the woman that Montravious Adams lived with throughout high school a while ago.  She said that Pruitt was hitting on her when he was trying to recruit Adams to Bama.  She's a die hard UGA fan (she still hates Auburn, even with Adams there), but she said Pruitt gives off a slimy vibe.  When I told her why he had to leave Tally, she wasn't a bit surprised.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 17, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Pruitt was in a hurry to get out of Tally.  Well, in a hurry to get away from a certain coed who was not his fiance'.
> 
> I met the woman that Montravious Adams lived with throughout high school a while ago.  She said that Pruitt was hitting on her when he was trying to recruit Adams to Bama.  She's a die hard UGA fan (she still hates Auburn, even with Adams there), but she said Pruitt gives off a slimy vibe.  When I told her why he had to leave Tally, she wasn't a bit surprised.



So him and Petrino do have some stuff in common..


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 17, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> So him and Petrino do have some stuff in common..



I think they have LOTS in common.  One of which is being a very good football coach.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 17, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Pruitt was in a hurry to get out of Tally.  Well, in a hurry to get away from a certain coed who was not his fiance'.



I heard that rumor too, but I never saw anything from a legit source confirming that angle.  Rumors in discussion forums aren't worth a whole lot.  You got anything more solid than that?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 17, 2014)

hayseed_theology said:


> I heard that rumor too, but I never saw anything from a legit source confirming that angle.  Rumors in discussion forums aren't worth a whole lot.  You got anything more solid than that?



After talking with Adams' "Blindside mommy", I really have no reason to believe it's not true.

It was just internet rumors with Petrino until he wrecked a motorcycle.  There were rumors of his involvement with the girl before he left, too.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 17, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> After talking with Adams' "Blindside mommy", I really have no reason to believe it's not true.



So what exactly did he say to her?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 17, 2014)

hayseed_theology said:


> So what exactly did he say to her?



Didn't get that into it.  She didn't say, so I didn't ask.  You have to remember I had just met her.  She did say that he tried to go out with her.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 17, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> So him and Petrino do have some stuff in common..



Pruitt the Playah


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 17, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Didn't get that into it.  She didn't say, so I didn't ask.  You have to remember I had just met her.  She did say that he tried to go out with her.



Yeah, I understand.  That would have been rude on your part to pry.  But, we don't really know any details of the conversation.

It just seems hard for me to believe.  If that's true, that is incredibly unprofessional.  It seems like a terrible recruiting practice, and if he bought her dinner, would that not constitute some sort of improper benefit?  Seems like it might be an NCAA violation.  It's hard for me to believe the story line that he was engaged and trying to date a recruit's "mom."  The fact that Casey ended up marrying him this year casts doubt on the rumors of Pruitt's "philandering."  Hard for me to believe a woman would marry a guy who was running around on her during their engagement.

I suppose it's possible that the rumors about Pruitt being "slimy" could be true, but it seems pretty far fetched to me.  You didn't hear any of this stuff while he was at UA.  You didn't hear any of it while he was at FSU.  Only when he left FSU and upset some people did Rick Ballou start all this gossip.  Everybody since this has based in on what Ballou said.  It may be true, but it is just really hard for me to believe.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 17, 2014)

hayseed_theology said:


> Yeah, I understand.  That would have been rude on your part to pry.  But, we don't really know any details of the conversation.
> 
> It just seems hard for me to believe.  If that's true, that is incredibly unprofessional.  It seems like a terrible recruiting practice, and if he bought her dinner, would that not constitute some sort of improper benefit?  Seems like it might be an NCAA violation.  It's hard for me to believe the story line that he was engaged and trying to date a recruit's "mom."  The fact that Casey ended up marrying him this year casts doubt on the rumors of Pruitt's "philandering."  Hard for me to believe a woman would marry a guy who was running around on her during their engagement.
> 
> I suppose it's possible that the rumors about Pruitt being "slimy" could be true, but it seems pretty far fetched to me.  You didn't hear any of this stuff while he was at UA.  You didn't hear any of it while he was at FSU.  Only when he left FSU and upset some people did Rick Ballou start all this gossip.  Everybody since this has based in on what Ballou said.  It may be true, but it is just really hard for me to believe.



I don't know if was engaged at the time.  This was during his last season at Bama.

As far as her still marrying him, that happens alot more than you would think.  Women have stuck with their man and married him while doing much worse than cheating during the engagement, see Rice, Ray.

I don't know if the coed story is true or not, but with the way he up and left like a thief in the night, it's hard to give him the benefit of the doubt.

I bet the younger coaches "flirt" with mom's alot more than you would think.  Remember, alot of recruits mom's are not much older than the recruit.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 17, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I don't know if was engaged at the time.  This was during his last season at Bama.
> 
> As far as her still marrying him, that happens alot more than you would think.  Women have stuck with their man and married him while doing much worse than cheating during the engagement, see Rice, Ray.
> 
> ...



I guess I just live in a different world.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 17, 2014)

Rtr


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 17, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Pruitt the Playah



Good.. We need a shakeup in Athens! He should get along well there.. Lots of ladies!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 17, 2014)

hayseed_theology said:


> I guess I just live in a different world.



There is a whole 'nother world out there.  Luckily, we live in the good part.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 17, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> There is a whole 'nother world out there.  Luckily, we live in the good part.



I didn't know the Winston Denial part was a good one..


----------



## alphachief (Dec 17, 2014)

For the record...the terms "butthurt" and "ill" are poor white trash slang words.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Dec 17, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Well, based on this thread alone I don't know if Jimbo is butthurt but it's pretty obvious there are some who are.


I absolutely agree. UGA fans who once again have to eat crow after all their big talk at the beginning of the year.  Remind me again who started this thread just because their mighty team was left off a meaningless list? Besides, since FSU is simply lucky and has never beat one good team in the football program's whole existence why do yall care what our coach thinks? Lets say he would have voted your team 12th. Would that validate you and make you feel better about your year? If so then I'll ask all the other FSU fans here to agree that Jimbo was a bad boy for such a slight to the mighty SEC powerhouse that is the Georgia Bulldog football dynasty! We will agree to deem it so!Yall are number 11, or 10, or whatever you choose. Then will you be happy?


----------



## chocolate dog (Dec 18, 2014)

Hunting Teacher said:


> I absolutely agree. UGA fans who once again have to eat crow after all their big talk at the beginning of the year.  Remind me again who started this thread just because their mighty team was left off a meaningless list? Besides, since FSU is simply lucky and has never beat one good team in the football program's whole existence why do yall care what our coach thinks? Lets say he would have voted your team 12th. Would that validate you and make you feel better about your year? If so then I'll ask all the other FSU fans here to agree that Jimbo was a bad boy for such a slight to the mighty SEC powerhouse that is the Georgia Bulldog football dynasty! We will agree to deem it so!Yall are number 11, or 10, or whatever you choose. Then will you be happy?


----------



## riprap (Dec 18, 2014)

alphachief said:


> For the record...the terms "butthurt" and "ill" are poor white trash slang words.



Every time I see this thread I keep thinking he fell off the ladder cleaning out the gutters or something.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 18, 2014)

alphachief said:


> For the record...the terms "butthurt" and "ill" are poor white trash slang words.



Interesting, I think the first time I ever heard the term "butthurt" was on this forum in one of South Ga Dawgs post. Was he banned or something? I haven't seen any posts from him since the Gurley suspension. Maybe he was recognized for his superior football knowledge and wisdom and is now writing script for ESPN.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 19, 2014)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Then will you be happy?



I'll be happy when Oregon hangs 60 on FSU...


----------



## chocolate dog (Dec 19, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'll be happy when Oregon hangs 60 on FSU...



Prepare to be sad, mad or whatever then.   It wont happen.  Not saying FSU will win but the Ducks certainly will NOT hang 60 points on them.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 19, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> Prepare to sad, mad or whatever then.   It wont happen



So the Noles are going to win? I smell an Avatar bet..


----------



## chocolate dog (Dec 19, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> So the Noles are going to win? I smell an Avatar bet..



Where did I say that?    Go back and actually read everything I posted.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 19, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> Where did I say that?    Go back and actually read everything I posted.



So you are scared....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 19, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> So you are scared....




Chocolate Dog has his tail between his legs??


----------



## chocolate dog (Dec 19, 2014)

Huh?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 19, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> Huh?



Avatar bet on the Oregon game for 1 week? FSU wins you can pick mine. Oregon wins I pick yours..


----------



## chocolate dog (Dec 19, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Avatar bet on the Oregon game for 1 week? FSU wins you can pick mine. Oregon wins I pick yours..



Sure.  Im in.    Just straight up whoever wins right?   No points given on either side.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 19, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> Sure.  Im in.    Just straight up whoever wins right?   No points given on either side.



Straight up! 

Now where are the other Noles... Come on guys, I wore a Jimbo Avatar for the ACC championship game..


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 19, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Straight up!
> 
> Now where are the other Noles... Come on guys, I wore a Jimbo Avatar for the ACC championship game..



I'm in.  I'm always in.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 19, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> So you are scared....



he does sound a bit scared slayer.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 19, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Avatar bet on the Oregon game for 1 week? FSU wins you can pick mine. Oregon wins I pick yours..



nice avatar slayer. sort of a bass selfie.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 19, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> nice avatar slayer. sort of a bass selfie.



It's one of those talking bass you get at Cracker Barrel.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 19, 2014)

elfiii said:


> It's one of those talking bass you get at Cracker Barrel.



yep. thats it


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 19, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> nice avatar slayer. sort of a bass selfie.





elfiii said:


> It's one of those talking bass you get at Cracker Barrel.





Matthew6 said:


> yep. thats it




Still needing my Santa suit.... Working on that too...


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 19, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Still needing my Santa suit.... Working on that too...



is that a miss state fan in your bass selfie avatar?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 19, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> is that a miss state fan in your bass selfie avatar?



Uhhh... NO! He just like Cow bells...


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 20, 2014)

Hunting Teacher said:


> I absolutely agree. UGA fans who once again have to eat crow after all their big talk at the beginning of the year.  Remind me again who started this thread just because their mighty team was left off a meaningless list? Besides, since FSU is simply lucky and has never beat one good team in the football program's whole existence why do yall care what our coach thinks? Lets say he would have voted your team 12th. Would that validate you and make you feel better about your year? If so then I'll ask all the other FSU fans here to agree that Jimbo was a bad boy for such a slight to the mighty SEC powerhouse that is the Georgia Bulldog football dynasty! We will agree to deem it so!Yall are number 11, or 10, or whatever you choose. Then will you be happy?



Lol owned.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 20, 2014)

Hunting Teacher said:


> I absolutely agree. UGA fans who once again have to eat crow after all their big talk at the beginning of the year.  Remind me again who started this thread just because their mighty team was left off a meaningless list? Besides, since FSU is simply lucky and has never beat one good team in the football program's whole existence why do yall care what our coach thinks? Lets say he would have voted your team 12th. Would that validate you and make you feel better about your year? If so then I'll ask all the other FSU fans here to agree that Jimbo was a bad boy for such a slight to the mighty SEC powerhouse that is the Georgia Bulldog football dynasty! We will agree to deem it so!Yall are number 11, or 10, or whatever you choose. Then will you be happy?



That sounds like a major butt hurt to me.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 22, 2014)

elfiii said:


> That sounds like a major butt hurt to me.



Yep, that post explained who is really butthurt.  


Hint:  It's the fanbase with the DC who gave up 400+ yard rushing to a team who can't attempt a forward pass.


----------

